# da_Soundscape: Audio Playback Software



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

*da_Soundscape* is for playing one or two lists of audio files. Each list has it's own options and can be played on a different sound card.

If anyone wants to try it, I've created a *page on da-Share* for it.

No help file yet, but it should be easy enough to figure out. Use the + button to add mp3 / wav files or drop them onto the grid.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm adding small features and fixing bugs daily at the moment so make sure you check the above web site for new versions.


----------

